# Anyone buy fish from Big als?



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

I bought a yellow tang from Whitby location the thing was healthy ate like a champ had him in a 10 gallon doing Ttm. After 3rd transfer and half dose of prazi thing died the next morning. Only thing I can think of is maybe it had serious flukes and I've heard when they fall off it leaves the gills exposed and inflamed causing death.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Why only a half dose of prazi? Closer to double dose is a better idea if you suspect flukes. I always put my fish through 2 rounds or 3 if they are really expensive / I suspect they actually have flukes.

Freshwater dips can confirm flukes which can be scary. Whenever I loose a fish in QT i always put them in tap water before the garbage to see what comes off.


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

I put only half to not shock the fish. I never suspected flukes. I go through ttm and prazi so I was just following my routine and I found it odd that the tang died in morning after dosing prazi. 

I'm just wondering if people buy and have good success with fich drop big als. I've heard good and bad stories. Just want to know what people on here feel about it.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I get a lot of fish from Big Als whitby and have always had great success. theres been a couple losses but nothing major thats for sure. I usally have better luck with there fish over most other stores fish it seams. could just be me though.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Generally I can say that the health of BA's fish has improved over the years and the type and diversity of marine fish being brought in for sale has greatly come up ! 
However, I visited BA's Scarborough today and was shocked by the WAY high prices of the marine offering. For example:
Ruby Red Scooter - $69.99 
Tiny plug of GSP - $9.99
Crocea clam (plain old brown color) - $79.99 
Is BA's still claiming that the US dollar is driving this incredible increases ??!!
Needless to say I came home empty handed


----------



## 8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

*---------*

Same as dragon aquarium. Price go up a lot 
If usa currency goes down. Canadian fish prices go down too. ?
Or they keep same prices


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

BA's might have jacked up their prices for this weekend's midnight sale.
35% off livestock between 11:00 and 12:00 on April 2.


----------



## 8888 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> BA's might have jacked up their prices for this weekend's midnight sale.
> 35% of livestock between 11:00 and 12:00 on April 2.


Bring up the price, then 30% off.
They play games or what.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> BA's might have jacked up their prices for this weekend's midnight sale.
> 35% off livestock between 11:00 and 12:00 on April 2.


No its always been expensive there. 50$ for a blood shrimp. 70$ for a harlequin shrimp. I saw them charge 59.99$ for pulsing xenia. Or 299$ for a clown trigger. They make up their prices I feel.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Big Al's always stands by their products and live stock. There is no fish store that can guarantee perfectly healthy fish every time. No fish store can make that claim. Big Al's will however try to make things right if something goes wrong. At least that's been my experiance shopping there.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

planter said:


> Big Al's always stands by their products and live stock. There is no fish store that can guarantee perfectly healthy fish every time. No fish store can make that claim. Big Al's will however try to make things right if something goes wrong. At least that's been my experiance shopping there.


I've had great experiences at the Big Al's in Newmarket with marine fish. The guy running it has stood by his fish.


----------

